# Girls, what's under your gi?



## Lucy Rhombus

I knew that thread title would get some attention...

I'm looking for something comfortable to wear under my gi top.  Right now I wear a sports bra, but every time I'm thrown my gi top opens, and I don't really like having the whole dojo checking out my goods.

I used to wear a white T-shirt, but not only was it hot, it would come untucked from my pants and bunch up around my waist.  real comfy - not.

So, women martial artists -- can you suggest something confortable with good coverage to wear under the gi?


----------



## Aikikitty

I always have a sports bra and a sleeveless shirt (not too loose so there's extra fabric or too tight) on under my Gi jacket.  The shirt is usually long enough so it stays tucked but if it doesn't, I don't really feel it with my jacket, belt, and hakama against me.  For me, it's both comfortable and modest.  I guess just look around in the sports stores or malls (or maybe something way in the back of your closet) for something you might like.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## kkbb

I didn't know what to expect when I entered here, but you girls are talking about "unmentionables." 

"exit stage left.."


----------



## Nightingale

I wear a sports bra and an extremely lightweight sleeveless vneck shirt from Nike that's made out of a fabric that's supposed to keep moisture away from your skin.  very comfortable, and keeps ya covered.   Also, there are dance stores that sell dance tanks, which fit and support like sports bras, but come all the way down to the waist like a tank top.  those work well too.  

I've also seen people put little bits of velcro at the neck of their gi to help it stay put.  I've never tried it, but it seemed to work for them


-N-


----------



## KenpoGirl

I usually wear a regular full support bra under my gi with a t shirt or tank top, making sure the neckline is not too low.

I will wear just a sports bra if the neckline is higher, usually in the summer when its really warm.

I find a regular bra gives me more support than an athletic bra.  LOL but that of course could be because I usually only buy the $15 sports bra so it may not be lifting and separating.


----------



## Lucy Rhombus

Thanks for the advice!  I especially like the idea of a dance tank and/or velcro.

I did go out today to the local outlet mall, which for some reason has three underwear stores.  I got a couple of fitted white ribbed tanks that seem long enough that they won't come untucked.   If the tanks I bought today don't work out, I'll try to find a dance tank.

But damn, it's hot enough already in the dojo without adding an extra layer!  Maybe velcro is the way to go...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My GF usually does the sports bra thing, but has on occation also worn a body suit (the spandex type).  Given the heat of summer, the '1 piece swimsuit' type might also work, and allow for some 'coolness'.

:asian:


----------



## Lucy Rhombus

Ooh, the spandex bodysuit is another good idea.  But I just bought several pairs of what I hope will be non-wedgifying karate undies, and I hate for them to go to waste!  (Here's a tip: don't wear a thong to class.  That's a guarantee that you're going to have to do spinning side kicks.)

And why did I limit this topic to girls?  I'm sure guys are concerned with what goes on under their gis, right?  Mr. Rhombus wears striped boxers, which cracks me up because I can sometimes see the stripes through the white gi.  Another guy I know wears some sort of special white sports shorts with extra support (say that ten times fast).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thongs.....   there was a Jeff Foxworthy bit about why guys dont wear em fishing....cast n tug, cast n tug.  I figure, its probably the same when doing kicks. 

:rofl: 


In the past, (besides standard FOTL briefs) I've worn spandex pants, bicycle shorts, and a wrestling setup. (Forget what its called).   I normally wear a school tee under my gi in the winter, and just the tee in the summer.

:asian:


----------



## MartialArtist

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Thongs.....   there was a Jeff Foxworthy bit about why guys dont wear em fishing....cast n tug, cast n tug.  I figure, its probably the same when doing kicks.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> In the past, (besides standard FOTL briefs) I've worn spandex pants, bicycle shorts, and a wrestling setup. (Forget what its called).   I normally wear a school tee under my gi in the winter, and just the tee in the summer.
> 
> :asian: *


singlet


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Well here's my 2 cents, my teenage daughter likes to wear those wife beater (although she calls them husband beater) ribbed tank top t-shirts over her sports bra during MA training. I guess she thinks they're not as restrictive as full t-shirts. 

What the *F* am I doing chiming in about girl stuff? Sorry, I'm out...


----------



## karatekid1975

I wear a sports bra. I found that t's and tanks are too hot. I do TKD, so my uniforms (v-neck ones) doesn't open up, either.

The thing about thongs .... umm ya don't need to wear a thong to get a major wedgy during spinning jump kicks :rofl:  I wear bikini style undies, and I still get wedgies LOL.


----------



## Jill666

The wife beaters are the way to go (huband beaters-heh). I generally wear tanks under the gi- they're cooler than tee shirts. Racerback bras are the only alternative to sports bras, so you're not pulling the straps up during your bo form. 

As for thongs- done that, doesn't work :erg: I had to go out to buy the old-fashioned panties. They don't go where they shouldn't during your kicking drills.

I know a few of the guys favor the fitted boxers (think Michael Jordan Haynes commercial) or the old-fashioned BVD's. I imagine the jock-and-cup rig poses a few logistical concerns also.

As for velcro or anything else- I seriously wouldn't bother. If you're grappling, or doing a lapel grab defense, velcro ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I imagine the jock-and-cup rig poses a few logistical concerns also.*



I see that this thread may not be for me but for me personally I found that wearing tight biking short works the best for holding in cup problems. :asian:


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Lucy Rhombus _
> *And why did I limit this topic to girls?  I'm sure guys are concerned with what goes on under their gis, right?*



They who?  guys or girls?

I make an effort not to look when I'm teaching the girls.  Most of them seem to wear some half tank top under their gi.  Maybe it is a sports bra.  I've never asked, but some of them have their gi tops half open during class and some constantly pull their gi down ala The Picard Maneuver to keep their tops closed.

Since I frequently have all girls in my Sat class, I spend a lot of time focusing my eyese on countergrabbing wrists, blocking forearms and such when working on techniques with them.

One of them does wear a very thin Tshirt however.  I tried wearing a Tshirt under my gi 2-3 times but could never stand it.  It was Way too hot.  A friend of mine used to wear a colored Tshirt under his gi to match his belt color.  That was pretty cool I thought, but I melted when I tried it.

I personally will look into those moisture-drawing shirts for outerwear after I lose some weight.  It gets Hot down here during the summer.  A friend of mine wore something that looked like Scuba gear once.  It was a tight, sort of acrylic looking shirt.  It might have been one of those.  It looked very good on his chiseled physique. I am not going to attempt it myself at the moment.  It was before I learned about the shirts that draw moisture into them. He wore it going out dancing, so maybe that was it.  

Anyway, yes.  I used to avert my gaze a lot during class but this can be a problem of its own and since some of the girls just don't care, I figure they must be wearing some type of half shirt or whatever. No telling.  I was going to ask but I thought I'd chime in on this thread.  Good luck finding something that works well.
:idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see that this thread may not be for me but for me personally I found that wearing tight biking short works the best for holding in cup problems. :asian: *



I agree Brother. The Bikinis work best in relations to wearing a cup 


Even though I do prefer the Jockie equivalent to the fitted boxer briefs for every day use.   :rofl:


----------



## andurilking2

she usually wears the stretch stuff that they make like stretch and maternity pants out of but tight in the form of a sleevless  shirt (hope it helps i wouldn't know from experience i personally go shirtless altogether ) always an option  but not really the modesty you were looking for i guess


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I agree Brother. The Bikinis work best in relations to wearing a cup
> 
> 
> Even though I do prefer the Jockie equivalent to the fitted boxer briefs for every day use.   :rofl: *



Rich....thank you for the lovely mental picture.....  **shudder**


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Rich....thank you for the lovely mental picture.....  **shudder**
> 
> *



Personally, I would prefer not to have a mental picture of that... :barf:


----------



## Michael Billings

... a T-Shirt or Danskin type top under the Gi.  NO --- not what I would prefer, but it sure saves on "issues" re: sexual harassment or inappropriate attire.  Half-shirts are usually ok also, but you need a sports top under it.


----------



## Jill666

My instructor also requires a school t-shirt under the gi, but I wear the tank just the same. The t-shirt comes out on testing day. 

But I an appreciate your point, especially for beginning belts as they become accustomed to the level of contact in the dojo. Later on it should be a non-issue, as both women & men become more focused on their training.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Rich....thank you for the lovely mental picture.....  **shudder**
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by Cali _
> *
> Personally, I would prefer not to have a mental picture of that...
> 
> *




My Mission has been accomplished 
:asian:


----------



## Jill666

Hahahaha the ancient art of distraction... 

 

then when they are busy coping with the image- :boxing:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Hahahaha the ancient art of distraction...
> 
> 
> 
> then when they are busy coping with the image- :boxing: *



Jill,

You are giving away my secrets 

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## MartialArtsGuy

Well, atleast there are some others enjoying this thread as much as I am!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

It is a fun thread isn't it?  

 :rofl:


----------



## Lucy Rhombus

Well, I tried out my new white tank top yesterday.  I thought I was going to die from the heat during the warmup, but soon I became so focused on the workout that I stopped noticing.  And it was so nice not to care whenever my gi top opened a little bit!  Ah, freedom.

Also, the non-wedgifying undies (cute, a little low on the leg like boy-shorts) were a godsend. Nice not to have to deal with the conundrum: When you have to pull a wedgie, do you face away from the shinza, giving the masters a good look at your wedgie-extraction, or break tradition and face the shinza?


----------



## Nightingale

depends....

what's a shinza?


----------



## Lucy Rhombus

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *depends....
> 
> what's a shinza? *



It's the front wall of the dojo, where the pictures of the masters hang.  We bow to them on the way in and out of the dojo and before and after kata, and when we have to re-tie our belts or adjust our gis, we're supposed to turn away from them (and also away from sensei and the other students if possible).

Anyway, I was just being facetious -- when I have a wedgie, I make sure to dispatch myself to the farthest corner of the room where nobody can see me!


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Lucy Rhombus _
> *when we have to re-tie our belts or adjust our gis, we're supposed to turn away from them (and also away from sensei and the other students if possible).*



Very interesting.  American Kenpo has both Chinese and Japanese
influences (mostly Chinese though).  We have to face the back, to
re-tie/adjust ... cool to find out where that stems from.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see that this thread may not be for me but for me personally I found that wearing tight biking short works the best for holding in cup problems. :asian: *



I saw this thread, and thought, why is this here.? My curisoity got the best of me, and went in anyway. Who do I find, but Mr. Farnsworth advertising his tight bikini Spiderman underwear, and a cup. And this, from an IKKO man? It's a good thing the Goldendragon is "down under," oh, wait...........he might like this thread himself!:barf:


----------



## KenpoTess

depending on the weather and lately that's nothing but rain and humidity, I wear anything from  'UnderArmor' to a sports bra.  The UnderArmor is meant to wear under a bullet proof vest  and I love it under a Gi top as it is sooo light weight and it really 'breathes'.   When the weather is warm we wear black t-shirts and our gi bottoms.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I wear anything*



Quick, somebody lock this thread before Ricardo comes back and asks for more.
:roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Quick, somebody lock this thread before Ricardo comes back and asks for more.
> :roflmao: *



D'oh~!!!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *D'oh~!!! *



That's mean!:wah:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's mean!:wah: *


I was D'oh'ing myself cuz I kinda left my statement wide open..errrr.. ummmmmmmmm


There There Ricky... all's well *pat pat*
You're still in my good graces


----------



## karatekid1975

This should go in the humor thread LOL.

About picking wedgies, I just kinda ........ well pick my wedgie. Who doesn't??? :rofl: I don't want my panties in a bunch hehehehehe


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm speechless.


After reading a few of these, I'm at a loss for words....

wow.

:rofl: 


:asian: (little bowing guy going "you gotta wedgie?")


----------



## dearnis.com

under armour is great under a vest but I don't think I could wear it anywhere else.  The fabric is too "slimy" for my liking. (but it beats having a t shirt absorb 5x its weight in sweat....)

Chad


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *under armour is great under a vest but I don't think I could wear it anywhere else.  The fabric is too "slimy" for my liking. (but it beats having a t shirt absorb 5x its weight in sweat....)
> 
> Chad *



There's a handful of us that wear the underarmor,  a couple of the guys and myself, as far as 'slimy',  that doesn't bother me, but then being a female, I tend to wear silk and satins 
Underarmor does absorb the sweat ~!   I, for one, don't care for the feeling of sweat 'dripping'.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *There's a handful of us that wear the underarmor,  a couple of the guys and myself, as far as 'slimy',  that doesn't bother me, but then being a female, I tend to wear silk and satins
> Underarmor does absorb the sweat ~!   I, for one, don't care for the feeling of sweat 'dripping'. *



Where do/did you get this Underarmor?  Sounds like something I'd be interested in getting.

Dot


----------



## Nightingale

go to www.underarmour.com and look for a dealer in your area. or just get their catalog.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Where do/did you get this Underarmor?  Sounds like something I'd be interested in getting.
> 
> Dot *



If you have a Dick's Sporting Goods store near you Dot, they have it   There's a variety of styles from sleeveless etc.  and you'll want a bigger size than you normally wear.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *If you have a Dick's Sporting Goods store near you Dot, they have it   There's a variety of styles from sleeveless etc.  and you'll want a bigger size than you normally wear. *




Yeah, Dot ... do you have Dicks near you?


----------



## dearnis.com

if not dicks try www.galls.com They are a big LEO supplier and generally ship very quickly.  Prices are fair, but not the cheapest you will find.
Basically the stuff is some kind of super-wicking synthetic wonder fabric.  
Tess- I wore some under a polo shirt today at work (no kevlar today) and I've gotta tell you..I couldn't wait to get out of it.  But if it works for you cool!  
Chad


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *if not dicks try www.galls.com They are a big LEO supplier and generally ship very quickly.  Prices are fair, but not the cheapest you will find.
> Basically the stuff is some kind of super-wicking synthetic wonder fabric.
> Tess- I wore some under a polo shirt today at work (no kevlar today) and I've gotta tell you..I couldn't wait to get out of it.  But if it works for you cool!
> Chad *



Hey Chad,  yeah well I can't wait to get out of it too after an hour of sparring~!!  You can actually wring the stuff out ~!!  Tonight I wore a regular lightweight cotton black t-shirt during sparring and  blech... drip. drip..  drip.. sorry for the visual with sound effects *G*


----------



## dearnis.com

its worse under a vest...everything is king of glued together.  You just dont feel it as much as you do with cotton ..until the vest comes off.
(dont get me wrong, kevlar is great stuff, but the comfort level....)
(Sorry for the "glue-ey visual)
Chad


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I saw this thread, and thought, why is this here.? My curisoity got the best of me, and went in anyway. Who do I find, but Mr. Farnsworth advertising his tight bikini Spiderman underwear, and a cup. And this, from an IKKO man? It's a good thing the Goldendragon is "down under," oh, wait...........he might like this thread himself!:barf: *



Alright, so I didn't see this until now. This is where you got that undies comment, huh? I do wear my biking shorts to bike in and go to class to help hold the cup in place.  As for the Goldendragon wait until he returns from his trip!! There will be some order around here then . He will definately keep you in line.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Alright, so I didn't see this until now. This is where you got that undies comment, huh? I do wear my biking shorts to bike in and go to class to help hold the cup in place.  As for the Goldendragon wait until he returns from his trip!! There will be some order around here then . He will definately keep you in line. *



Bout time you read it, getting slow, are we?

About the Dragon, he may very well stay "Down Under" indefinately.

I had a good time with this one!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *About the Dragon, he may very well stay "Down Under" indefinately.*



He will return.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He will return. *



With an accent, and "Fosters Beer?


----------



## KenpoGirl

There's actually a couple places I can go and all local.  Ours is Source for sports. 

I don't really like the hight necklines, but hell I'll try anything once.  

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *There's actually a couple places I can go and all local.  Ours is Source for sports.
> 
> I don't really like the hight necklines, but hell I'll try anything once.
> 
> Dot *



This neckline isn't too high Dot,  keeps the sweat from dripping between *G*


----------



## KenpoGirl

Of corse I'd never look that good in it.

Thanks for the preview.


----------



## Nightingale

from the photos I've seen of you, Dot, you'd look fabulous in anything you choose to wear.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Of corse I'd never look that good in it.
> 
> Thanks for the preview.   *



Wolf whistles from Texas! Show us!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wolf whistles from Texas! Show us!!! *



 Well that figures.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * Well that figures. *



Hey!


----------



## karatekid1975

Someone say beer??? hehehehehe I'm drinkin one now


----------



## Seig

I bought the underarmour shirt to wear under my kevlar, unfortunately, the friend of mine that picked it up for me picked up my normal size, it's like trying to stuff a sausage.  Tess tried it on and it works really well for her. It seems to keep her cooler and it looks good on her.  I may try a larger size, but did not like it as a skin tight feel.  Kevlar is not comfortable until temperatures drop below freezing.


----------



## dearnis.com

I agree that the skin tight feel is somehow wrong, but is better stuff under a vest than anything else I have tried, especially as summer really rolls in.


----------



## imitation_vanilla

I highly recommend a short-sleeved Nike Pro top.  It's long enough to tuck under the waistband of your gi pants; well-ventilated; your shoulders are covered, so they don't stick to the mat if you have no-gi class; while wearing a gi, it prevents chafing under your arms; _very_ comfortable, and it has a high neck, so you feel covered!  It's pricey, but if you practice often it's worth it.


----------



## Ironbear24

I wear nothing under my gi and I'm at least close to a B. Sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

What is with all these thread necros today? This thread is 13 years old for crying out loud!


----------



## halie18

HI! Where I train, most men don't wear a t-shirt. With the women there is the group of "t-shirt wearers" and the other of "sports bra wearers" (which I belong to). As I have heard the gi is the traditional japanese MALE underwear. And imagine that wearing a kimono (as a female) you do not have much freedom of moving. I tried a seven layered kimono. I wasn't almost able to walk. So Aikidoka (male as well as female) wear male clothing.
I think that makes the difference.
When I started in Tae Kwon Do first and put my gi on for the first time, in this dojo only men (there were no advanced women) had gi's (with nothing under). So I tried this, too. And I spent most of the time adjusting my gi. Otherwise it would have been a nice technique (only working with male partners) as previously suggested.......

Since then I always wear something under my gi. And I reduced it to the min: a very comfortable upliftedlingerie sports bra. That's my philosophy.


----------



## drop bear

16 years later you can now of course get rash vests pretty much anywhere in almost any design that work like a charm under a gi.


----------



## J. Pickard

I have female students that wear a bjj rashguard/ spandex style shirt under their karate gi. They are wicking so they breathe well and don't get too hot.


----------

